# Rochester, NY show



## Penn Digger (Mar 22, 2012)

Who is going to the Rochester show on April 15th?  Nice show.  2 hour drive for me, but very much worth it.  Will the infamous Cazzdigger be there? 


 PD


----------



## bombboy (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm going to do my best to get there, never been.

 M


----------



## epackage (Mar 22, 2012)

5-1/2 hours doesn't make it doable for me...


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll be ther again for sure!


----------



## wedigforyou (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice show. I hope to attend again this year. No early buyers. There is more ephemera at this show than I see at other shows. Very mixed bag show - very high end antique dealers and very low flea market junk -- just the way I like it!


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 29, 2012)

Caz,

 You going the night before?

 PD


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 30, 2012)

Of course! Wouldn't miss the free beer!


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 31, 2012)

See you there.

 PD


----------



## CazDigger (Apr 10, 2012)

Anybody else from here going to the Roch. show?? I usually don't sell real well there for some reason but always find some great stuff to buy and a few bargains. The show always has awesome exhibits and  The GVBCA club puts on a great spread for the dealers the night before at the hospitality room with free food,beer & wine. They are a fun bunch!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 10, 2012)

I would love to go but its on my aniversary so that makes it tricky.
 My wife was smart to get married on tax day so I wouldnt forget it.
 i might shoot for next year, maybe try to sell it as part of a trip to niagra falls [] (canadian side of course).

 I'm planning on Harrisonburg VA show   Aprill 22 this year.


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice show today.  I have only sold at a few shows, but had my best today.  Nice folks and nice crowd.  Tried really hard to not buy, but ended up with a nice local and yet another JSP for my wife's color run of them.

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 15, 2012)

I just remembered that I wanted to mention one of many unselfish acts on Penn Digger's part today...A wide eyed 13 year old boy walked up to our table ...Tom had a lot of nice bottles out, Colored mineral waters and sodas, Historical flasks, pontiled meds, etc...I watched the boy studying all of the bottles, but he kept coming back to one fancy olive green English ale or soda...He asked Tom "how much for that one"? Next thing I know, he's offering Tom a clear crown top beer that he'd dug or found...[] He says,..."Wanna swap for _this_?",,,At the time I was talking w/ someone that had a question about a bottle, but noticed Tom wrapping up the ale bottle...When I had a chance I asked him if they swapped? Tom says, "Nope,...I gave it to him instead. Class act, Penn Digger is.


----------



## epackage (Apr 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I just remembered that I wanted to mention one of many unselfish acts on Penn Digger's part today...A wide eyed 13 year old boy walked up to our table ...Tom had a lot of nice bottles out, Colored mineral waters and sodas, HistoricalÂ flasks, pontiled meds, etc...I watched the boy studying all of the bottles, but he kept coming back toÂ one fancy olive green English ale or soda...He asked Tom "how much for that one"? Next thing I know, he's offering Tom a clear crown top beer that he'd dug or found...[]Â He says,..."Wanna swap for _this_?",,,At the timeÂ I was talking w/ someone that had a question about a bottle, but noticed Tom wrapping upÂ the ale bottle...When I had a chance I asked him if they swapped? Tom says, "Nope,...I gave it to him instead. Class act, Penn Digger is.


 FANTASTIC!! That brings a smile to my weary face...Great job Tom...[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 16, 2012)

You guys are a riot!!!!  I hope we can get together this summer. Preferably out to your neck of the woods - unless you want to visit Corning again.  Best regards,  RED Matthews


----------



## wolffbp (Apr 16, 2012)

Way to Go Tom!!!! [] 
  I saw that kid, he was examining everything, soaking it all in.  I was next to him at a dealers table and told him that I started when I was his age "your in it for life now" he just smiled as he stroked the safe on a lying down Warners.


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I just remembered that I wanted to mention one of many unselfish acts on Penn Digger's part today...A wide eyed 13 year old boy walked up to our table ...Tom had a lot of nice bottles out, Colored mineral waters and sodas, HistoricalÂ flasks, pontiled meds, etc...I watched the boy studying all of the bottles, but he kept coming back toÂ one fancy olive green English ale or soda...He asked Tom "how much for that one"? Next thing I know, he's offering Tom a clear crown top beer that he'd dug or found...[]Â He says,..."Wanna swap for _this_?",,,At the timeÂ I was talking w/ someone that had a question about a bottle, but noticed Tom wrapping upÂ the ale bottle...When I had a chance I asked him if they swapped? Tom says, "Nope,...I gave it to him instead. Class act, Penn Digger is.


 

 Nice enough kid.  I told him about this site and other young diggers on here.  Told him about John Pasture's mag and all.  He kept repeating what I said, so I told him I would write it down for him and gave him the info.

 I wrapped up the bottle he wanted, then asked for his.  Put them both in a bag, handed it to him.  He asked don't you want my bottle?  I said no, but do you want mine?  He said yes, I said here, get going.  Maybe I was a rude jerk, as I can be in my escentric demeanor.  I did not want his Rochester crown top, but knew he wanted the green English bottle.  I was just trying to give the young lad a bottle he wanted and I didn't.  Saw him a few minutes later looking back at me with some other people.  Hope he appreciates the gester.  What can I say?  Having no kids, I have a soft spot for being nice to them.

 No need to capture those moments Joe.  I just wanted to explain what went down. You get what you give, reap what you sow and all....Carma?

 PD


----------

